# Kilz Pro-X sold at the Home Depot



## Tnmayala (Nov 15, 2011)

I've tried the Kilz Pro-X sold at The Home Depot and I'm happy to report it is great. I used the Dead Flat and matched it to PPG Winter White and it matched so beautifully that I used a color match to touch up. Not to mention the durability was better than expected. I Bumped up against the wall with a dirty rag and was able to wipe pretty hard on the paint without removing it or burning a hole in the spot. Not to mention The Home Depot has a discount program called Pro Rewards and I got my 10% discount just for singing up. Now I get 10% all the time at checkout and all I type in on the number pad at checkout is my phone number. Not bad. It sure beats SW at $30.00 for Pro-Mar 400. Kilz starts at $14.97 without my discount.


----------



## Nephew Sherwin (Oct 7, 2011)

Tnmayala said:


> I've tried the Kilz Pro-X sold at The Home Depot and I'm happy to report it is great. I used the Dead Flat and matched it to PPG Winter White and it matched so beautifully that I used a color match to touch up. Not to mention the durability was better than expected. I Bumped up against the wall with a dirty rag and was able to wipe pretty hard on the paint without removing it or burning a hole in the spot. Not to mention The Home Depot has a discount program called Pro Rewards and I got my 10% discount just for singing up. Now I get 10% all the time at checkout and all I type in on the number pad at checkout is my phone number. Not bad. It sure beats SW at $30.00 for Pro-Mar 400. Kilz starts at $14.97 without my discount.


$30 for pm 400? No way, this thread smells fishy.....


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Clearly not a contractor quoting retail ( I assume) price for low grade paint. Subtle advertising fail


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah, real funny how this guy's IP matches the other guy (propaint) that started the other bher thread. Complete advertising fail.

I'll let you guys have fun with them before I ban both accounts, kinda like an early xmas present from me to you. Enjoy.....


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Well it's only fun if Tony responds and tells us about his painting biz :jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I was about to ban him myself so I guess I too will let it ride for entertainment value.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I want in on the Christmas gift. I will go 50-50 with PWG on this one. The rest of the mods need to get their own gifts for the PT crew.


----------



## Nephew Sherwin (Oct 7, 2011)

ProWallGuy said:


> Yeah, real funny how this guy's IP matches the other guy (propaint) that started the other bher thread. Complete advertising fail.
> 
> I'll let you guys have fun with them before I ban both accounts, kinda like an early xmas present from me to you. Enjoy.....


Lol, that's why I love this forum


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I want in on the Christmas gift. I will go 50-50 with PWG on this one. The rest of the mods need to get their own gifts for the PT crew.


I guess you too are hoping it will be epic.


----------



## madochio (Oct 26, 2011)

has it really come to this??? is Home Depot really trying this. Some off the other site have had the same thing. Shameless marketing it what it is


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

madochio said:


> Shameless marketing it what it is


Clueless forum spamming is what it is.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

No typos either...strange.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

They gave me a 5 of this and I tried it and gave 4.5 gallons away to another paint contractor. I'll pass on this product


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Tnmayala said:


> I've tried the Kilz Pro-X sold at The Home Depot and I'm happy to report it is great. I used the Dead Flat and matched it to PPG Winter White and it matched so beautifully that I used a color match to touch up. Not to mention the durability was better than expected. I Bumped up against the wall with a dirty rag and was able to wipe pretty hard on the paint without removing it or burning a hole in the spot. Not to mention The Home Depot has a discount program called Pro Rewards and I got my 10% discount just for singing up. Now I get 10% all the time at checkout and all I type in on the number pad at checkout is my phone number. Not bad. It sure beats SW at $30.00 for Pro-Mar 400. Kilz starts at $14.97 without my discount.


Thank you Propaint but I'm not going anywhere. Ben Moore all the way :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm confused, *PRO*paint, but he's hyping Behr?? 

Where's Nelson when you need him ?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> I'm confused, *PRO*paint, but he's hyping Behr??
> 
> Where's Nelson when you need him ?


I give up on the subject, it makes my head hurt:yes:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

It is all moot, all are banned.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

What blows me away is they can pay a guy less than $20 an hour and get this type of loyalty out of them.

....and there's the real genius in this?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Paint and Hammer said:


> What blows me away is they can pay a guy less than $20 an hour and get this type of loyalty out of them.
> 
> ....and there's the real genius in this?


Depends if those individuals are being honest about their position in the HD family.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Depends if those individuals are being honest about their position in the HD family.



Right....


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Really quite ridiculous! I applaud the mods for researching such things as ip address etc.
The post itself was a dead giveaway. Too bad he didn't follow up for more entertainment! 

Btw love the picture of the garage with all the BM paint! I keep trying to leave all the paint on the job site, then i'll end up with a perfectly good extra gallon of BM Navaho white ceiling paint or something, and think to myself....hmm, this will come in handy somewhere....then I have one more gallon in the garage! Can't seem to stop!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

You know what really pisses me off about this crap? STOP BS'ing US! WE ARENT STUPID! STOP PRETENDING TO BE CONTRACTORS! ALL YOU DO IS INSULT EVERYONE HERE"S INTELLIGENCE!


Please, Box Store People....if you want to come here and HONESTLY talk about your products, please do so openly. Many people have questions, and want HONEST answers, not shady underhanded hype techniques. Sure you'll get flamed a little, but we all did, its part of the forum hazing.


----------



## xcaliber (Nov 20, 2011)

who will ever know...Big brother banned them - right?:whistling2:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

xcaliber said:


> who will ever know...Big brother banned them - right?:whistling2:


Maybe if HD and Behr associates did not lie about who they are, try to promote their products violating the member agreement, etc then "big brother " would not need to step in.

So, who are YOU Excaliber?


----------



## xcaliber (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm just sayin...maybe the title "moderator" is causing some to posses a GOD complex - pertaining to whom they declare honest or deceptive. Isn't the very fact that someone here says they are a BM person, or a SW clone, or (insert here) basically implies that they are "pushing" that brand over another?

What dilemma you moderators must have when someone takes a strong stand for or against a particular product...exterminate vs facilitate.

Man, I wouldn't want your hard job - ooh, it's scary!:notworthy:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

If you look at the owners of paint stores, work at sw, etc from what we can tell, they are straight forward, do not pretend to be a contractor while trying to promote a specific product, etc. sure, some may slip through the cracks, but home depot and Behr have been THE ONLY ones to try to do this on a CONSISTENT AND REPEATABLE basis.

We have no problem with stores owners, manufacturers, etc participating on this forum in a manner that does not violate the rules you agree to when you sign up, in fact we encourage it.

We do have a problem with someone who joins and intentionally deceives the members, or who joins to only promote their products. Believe it or not, there are manufacturers and non-contractors involved in the coatings industry that have managed to be valuable contributors without being here to hawk their products in a manner that amounts to spamming the forum. But it begins with honesty as to who they are as the very first step.

Again, so who are YOU?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I mean, who are you besides being the 5th identity from the same HD location in Georgia to try this stuff.


----------



## xcaliber (Nov 20, 2011)

If you ban some one and cut them off from communicating then you are not honoring the forums real intention. Or is the real intention a lot like what you are accusing others about - "hocking"... Only yours is in the form of adspace

I will give you that the original post that started this thread was poorly couched as a genuine member. In fact, it was somewhat difficult to get through to the end. 

All in good fun.:jester:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

xcaliber said:


> I'm just sayin...maybe the title "moderator" is causing some to posses a GOD complex - pertaining to whom they declare honest or deceptive. Isn't the very fact that someone here says they are a BM person, or a SW clone, or (insert here) basically implies that they are "pushing" that brand over another?
> 
> What dilemma you moderators must have when someone takes a strong stand for or against a particular product...exterminate vs facilitate.
> 
> Man, I wouldn't want your hard job - ooh, it's scary!:notworthy:


Some of us are Goddesses.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

xcaliber said:


> If you ban some one and cut them off from communicating then you are not honoring the forums real intention. Or is the real intention a lot like what you are accusing others about - "hocking"... Only yours is in the form of adspace
> 
> I will give you that the original post that started this thread was poorly couched as a genuine member. In fact, it was somewhat difficult to get through to the end.
> 
> All in good fun.:jester:


We are able to track IP's and registration and often have more information than it appears. The forums real intention is to share, there are vendors, members, paint store owners, etc all posting in an honest meaningful way.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

All this does is backfire on the them. They come here spamming some garbage. They get real reviews from real painters who will say this stuff is garbage. They do not understand that if someone does a google search on this product, this thread will pop up and they will see that the professionals do not support such a cheap product and most would be embarrassed to even be seen with it.

Pat


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

DeanV said:


> I mean, who are you besides being the 5th identity from the same HD location in Georgia to try this stuff.


That's awesome.


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

For a free gallon of Behr Ultra Premium paint and primer in one I will gladly teach the staff at HD how to hide their IP address and open multiple accounts on this forum. Every man has a price and my price is one gallon of the good stuff


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

In Demand said:


> For a free gallon of Behr Ultra Premium paint and primer in one I will gladly teach the staff at HD how to hide their IP address and open multiple accounts on this forum. Every man has a price and my price is one gallon of the good stuff


Who invited you back again?:jester:


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

RCP has a crush on me, she left a key under the mat and said to stop by anytime


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

It ain't easy being a chick magnet, I wouldn't wish this curse on anyone


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I mean, who are you besides being the 5th identity from the same HD location in Georgia to try this stuff.


Notice xcaliber still didn't answer the question. May have a future in politics if HD doesn't work out for him (or her). Isn't Georgia their corporate HQ?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I banned him this time, but did not yank his posts for an example of how HD operates. He may be back under another name, or not.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I love it when these idiots get hold of mummy's computer


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

DeanV said:


> I banned him this time, but did not yank his posts for an example of how HD operates. He may be back under another name, or not.


That was another HD/Behr employee?


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

Everyone knows Lowe's Valspar is better anyways


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

In Demand said:


> Everyone knows Lowe's Valspar is better anyways


It applies ok, but we had 5 gallons from the same store, 4 gallons made up at one time and one from what the HO's had worked on and not one was close to the same color. Computer tinted even. The greatest difference between gallons I have ever seen.


----------



## icspros (Mar 22, 2011)

*Kilz Pro X*



Tnmayala said:


> I've tried the Kilz Pro-X sold at The Home Depot and I'm happy to report it is great. I used the Dead Flat and matched it to PPG Winter White and it matched so beautifully that I used a color match to touch up. Not to mention the durability was better than expected. I Bumped up against the wall with a dirty rag and was able to wipe pretty hard on the paint without removing it or burning a hole in the spot. Not to mention The Home Depot has a discount program called Pro Rewards and I got my 10% discount just for singing up. Now I get 10% all the time at checkout and all I type in on the number pad at checkout is my phone number. Not bad. It sure beats SW at $30.00 for Pro-Mar 400. Kilz starts at $14.97 without my discount.


I agree with you but I sprayed the dead flat and back rolled it, wasn't a big fan the regular flat was a bit better. I've been using the Kilz X for 6 months now. Mostly for apartment repaints, and several entire whole house repaints for reasale. I get the Gold Pro discount 20% on all paint products.
If anyone would like the 20% discount enter 7087053206 into the credit card machine where it says enter pro rewards.


----------



## MikeatKILZ (Nov 21, 2011)

I want to personally apologize for the comments from an overly enthusiastic sales representative. His statement was not authorized and is not representative of how we market our products to painting professionals.
At KILZ, we take our reputation very seriously. We have earned your trust over many decades and we value the honest feedback – good and bad – from you and the entire professional community. We have taken steps to insure this sort of thing does not happen again.

Please do not hesitate to call or email me directly if you have any additional feedback on this or any other matter.

Sincerely,

*Michael J Walsh *| VP Marketing & New Product Development
Masterchem Brands | A Masco Company
17889 Chesterfield Airport Road, Chesterfield, MO 63005
636.942.1210 (Office) | mwalsh(@)masterchem.com
http://www.curecoat.com/


----------



## Retired From Paint (Jun 12, 2011)

Blame The Home Depot for their employee brain washing it is not just the paint dept, its the whole Home Depot ideal and I would not spend a penny there if it was the last store on earth. That is how you deal with them:thumbsup:


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

I like kilz2


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Mike, welcome and thank-you. It would be nice to have a person such as yourself here on the forums, so stick around please


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

MikeatKILZ said:


> I want to personally apologize for the comments from an overly enthusiastic sales representative. His statement was not authorized and is not representative of how we market our products to painting professionals.
> At KILZ, we take our reputation very seriously. We have earned your trust over many decades and we value the honest feedback – good and bad – from you and the entire professional community. We have taken steps to insure this sort of thing does not happen again.
> 
> Please do not hesitate to call or email me directly if you have any additional feedback on this or any other matter.
> ...


Way to "Man Up" Michael. I appreciate you stepping up and representing your company in a professional manner.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

MikeatKILZ said:


> *Michael J Walsh *| VP Marketing & New Product Development
> Masterchem Brands | A Masco Company
> 17889 Chesterfield Airport Road, Chesterfield, MO 63005
> 636.942.1210 (Office) | mwalsh(@)masterchem.com


Hey, this guy is right in my backyard. Most of my residential work is in Chesterfield.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Hey, this guy is right in my backyard. Most of my residential work is in Chesterfield.


You will be a behr pusher in no time.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> You will be a behr pusher in no time.


That's was 9 words Sean, can you edit two words out?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> You will be a behr pusher in no time.


If the price is right, with bennies too, you're damn skippy.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> If the price is right, with bennies too, you're damn skippy.


Benefits? Now you are thinking ahead. I see a portfolio in your future.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

You mean other than the crops I got planted in my back 40?


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

icspros said:


> I agree with you but I sprayed the dead flat and back rolled it, wasn't a big fan the regular flat was a bit better. I've been using the Kilz X for 6 months now. Mostly for apartment repaints, and several entire whole house repaints for reasale. I get the Gold Pro discount 20% on all paint products.
> If anyone would like the 20% discount enter 7087053206 into the credit card machine where it says enter pro rewards.


 Is that really legal. Obviously you would get credit for the sale. Maybe I'll try it. Hell I'd do anything for another 10% off.lmao.


----------



## fastlanepainting (Sep 25, 2011)

I used the kilz pro-x last summer. I was doing a rental property flip house and was using valspar semi white on trim and when we ran low (3 family) the GC went and got a gallon of pro-x semi white instead. When using it behind the valspar it was noticably thinner and had considerably less coverage. In fact some of the areas i used pro-x on needed touching up and if it wasn't a flip house I would have had to do a second coat on those areas instead I got away with just touching up.

I am not here to hawk Valspar either, I rarely let the customer buy paint but when I have to use less expensive paint I go with california or coronado (prop mgmt companies) and when I am doing work for homeowners I like bm or sw.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> You mean other than the crops I got planted in my back 40?


Made in the USA.


----------



## DB_1 (Oct 10, 2011)

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> Is that really legal. Obviously you would get credit for the sale. Maybe I'll try it. Hell I'd do anything for another 10% off.lmao.


I think he really just wants the rewards points.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DB_1 said:


> I think he really just wants the rewards points.


Probably to keep himself in the same tier next year.


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Probably to keep himself in the same tier next year.


Exactly I was thinking about doing this locally with a few paint companies here in town but didnt know how to go about it..... It would benefit everyone almost everyone I know locally uses HD for at least primer. If you could get everyone to use the same number you'd hit the gold tier in no time everyone gets a discount everyone's happy


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

pinchegordo said:


> Exactly I was thinking about doing this locally with a few paint companies here in town but didnt know how to go about it..... It would benefit everyone almost everyone I know locally uses HD for at least primer. If you could get everyone to use the same number you'd hit the gold tier in no time everyone gets a discount everyone's happy


The name holder could probably get some nicer perks if everyone was exceeding the gold level. 

Me myself would rather just do my own thing and shoot it straight but the scenario is probably playing out across Anywhere USA as we speak.


----------

